# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech SL3 BruteForce Cloud System - oclhashcat-lite v0.7

## mohamed73

*SL3 BruteForce Cloud System 25.11.2011 * *FIRST IN THE WORLD cloud system working with oclHashcat-lite v0.07*  *
Our system in 100% can use features new version !* 
The most important news about SL3 cracking:  SL3 optimizations @ stock speeds
5XXX cards -> + 2.44%
6XXX cards -> + 3.33% *All users to use v0.7 oclhashcat-lite must download ATi 11.11 Complete Driver pack with SDK 2.5 runtime built in to it.*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Big Tenx Again to mr. Atom !*

----------

